# Aquarium Ferts



## Fishsticks (Jul 24, 2008)

The problem that I have with choosing fertilizers is that I go to a website and they have 15 different kinds of fertilizers. Is there a simple way to know what the basic fertilizers are that need to be added to a planted tank? It is a 55 gallon with 110 watts of light and DIY co2.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It depends on what type (solid/liquid) and what brand. 

For example, I use Seachem, so there's Flourish, Excel, Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphorus, Iron, and Trace. I use all of them according to a dosing chart that Seachem came up with as a guideline.

Basically, whichever route you choose, you want a source of N,P,and K (macros) AND a source of Micro nutrients (which may have trace amounts of N,P,or K, but not enough to fullfill you plants' needs).


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Should you decide to use Seachem's line of plant nutrients; this calculator may be handy.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ng/45119-seachem-dosing-calculator-chart.html

I use the following version of EI with my soft tap water. I use Seachem's Equilibrium for the GH Booster and Tropica's Plant Nutrition _liquid_ for Trace elements.
http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/2819-ei-light-those-less-techy-folks.html


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

just get the combo pack here:
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> just get the combo pack here:
> http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


Here's a very good thread about the products in your combo pack.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------

